# Mail plane out of Cairns



## NoreenS

Is there still a mail plane traveling into the Outback from Cairns that takes passengers along for the ride? Our friends took this trip many years ago and highly recommended it. Thank-you.


----------



## Wanderer

Apparently so Noreen, *though not cheap!*
an article here and though no date it has a look of some freshness, there being 2009 in the footnote: 
News Room - Travel and Editorial - Editorial Stories - Flying with aerial postie - Tourism Queensland

You should be able to contact http://www.capeyorkair.com.au/ direct I imagine but my speed shaped connection is just about dying so I've not opened it.


----------



## NoreenS

Thank you, Wanderer. You are a wealth of information!


----------

